# My pc shocks me when i touch the case



## Bikola (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello 
so last mounth i just builed my first PC 
today i touched the case and got shocked 
can this damage my pc?
how can i fix it ?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes it can damage, probably won't. Keep it off the floor, stop scooting your feet on carpet, and make sure your outlet is grounded properly.


----------



## Bikola (Dec 15, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Yes it can damage, probably won't. Keep it off the floor, stop scooting your feet on carpet, and make sure your outlet is grounded properly.


my case is on a glass table


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> Hello
> so last mounth i just builed my first PC
> today i touched the case and got shocked
> can this damage my pc?
> how can i fix it ?


What country do you live in?

Take your motherboard out along with psu, gpu, put on non conductive surface, boot your system up outside of the case.

Check to make sure you only have the brass stand offs needed in the case to match up with the motherboard mounting holes.
Remove any extras.


Lightly touch power supply with back of your hand, if it zaps you, you have a short to ground in that psu, replace it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> my case is on a glass table



Thats the culprit.
When I got my glass desk I started getting static shock like crazy.

  You can run a humidifier
You can try grounding the table

Or you can create a grounding touch plug like I did,i took a pc power cord, plugged it into the wall, and then  shoved a ground plug from another cord into the ground hole of the PC cord, and then I just touch it to discharge , it's connected to the ground  via my electrical outlet. cheap/free & simple, plus theres only ground plugs, so you cant electrocute yourself, which is a plus


----------



## Bikola (Dec 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What country do you live in?
> 
> Take your motherboard out along with psu, gpu, put on non conductive surface, boot your system up outside of the case.
> 
> ...


i live in algeria (africa  )



jboydgolfer said:


> Thats the culprit.
> When I got my glass desk I started getting static shock like crazy.
> 
> You can run a humidifier
> ...






i dont think i have a ground in my electrical outlet


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> i live in algeria (africa  )
> 
> 
> View attachment 112569
> ...



1 moment, do you get a tingling sensation or a pop? ESD/Static will cause a pop, continuous current causes tingling


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 15, 2018)

It has nothing to do with your pc. You were probably outside, wearing something that easily gathers static electricity, and when you came back it came out when you touched your pc. Next time simply touch a wall when you come back from outside, especially during the winter. It used to be a common practice amongst a few of us tech support guys that drove around and fix peoples pc's, but most forgot about it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2018)

https://www.power-plugs-sockets.com/algeria/

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europlug

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuko

Definitely ensure your case only has the needed brass standoffs for each screw hole in the motherboard.

You may need to create a chassis earth even for psu, or have the outlet checked.


----------



## Bikola (Dec 15, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> It has nothing to do with your pc. You were probably outside, wearing something that easily gathers static electricity, and when you came back it came out when you touched your pc. Next time simply touch a wall when you come back from outside, especially during the winter. It used to be a common practice amongst a few of us tech support guys that drove around and fix peoples pc's, but most forgot about it.


nope its not a ESD even if i touch a wall and touch the metal part of the case i got shocked



eidairaman1 said:


> 1 moment, do you get a tingling sensation or a pop? ESD/Static will cause a pop, continuous current causes tingling


its not a ESD



eidairaman1 said:


> https://www.power-plugs-sockets.com/algeria/
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europlug
> 
> ...


i have a m-atx motherboard theres two extra standoffs fo atx motherboard not used should i remove them?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 15, 2018)

It is a charge build up from the Y capacitator. IEE permits 3.5mA leak. If no ground is present it could charge to usual average 50-80VAC and most people feel it. The glass table is a dielectric so it doesn't get anywhere and while touching it YOU are the best conductor.

He does not have a ground present at home, there is not much he can do as a civilian.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> even if i touch a wall and touch the metal part of the case i got shocked



Touching the wall isn't going to ground you unless the wall is conductive. You need to touch the kitchen faucet, or copper pipes, or like  that cord I made.

 The outlet you posted has three holes so it's a possibility that one of them is ground, maybe the middle one I don't know but you may want to look into it


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 15, 2018)

It looks like the middle hole on the outlet he posted is a screw hole, if I'm not mistaken.
Many house where I live (Argentina) don't have the outlet ground connected to an earth, because there's no earth running through the house in the first place.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 15, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> Hello
> so last mounth i just builed my first PC
> today i touched the case and got shocked
> can this damage my pc?
> how can i fix it ?


You need to ground the chassis or the power supply. In CES countries you rarely get the "real" ground, so you can either get slight shocks from ungrounded cases, or slightly bigger shocks if you have a ground line that's not actually connected to the ground.
When we did remodeling in our house, we've added ground but for a year it was not connected to the metal rod outside, so every time there is high inductive load on the mains (washer, freezer etc), then I could get something similar to static when touching electronics with metal chassis. 
It's even worse at one of my customer's office. They are located in an old 50s building remodeled for office space. Most of the renters are IT, so they have hundreds of PCs everywhere and no ground. You can actually get shocks and big-ass sparks off PC monitors and laptops.

What you can do, is make a Jerry-rigged ground by running a wire from ground or from PC chassis to water/heating pipes (if made of metal of course, not PVC).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> nope its not a ESD even if i touch a wall and touch the metal part of the case i got shocked
> 
> 
> its not a ESD
> ...



Check under the motherboard, make sure no standoffs are not under the mobo holes.


----------



## 27MaD (Dec 15, 2018)

A bad PSU can cause this , but the chance to damage something is 0.1%.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2018)

I remember having that problem and I didn't have a grounded outlet back then.


----------



## Frick (Dec 15, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> The outlet you posted has three holes so it's a possibility that one of them is ground, maybe the middle one I don't know but you may want to look into it



The middle hole is a screw.



Gorstak said:


> It has nothing to do with your pc. You were probably outside, wearing something that easily gathers static electricity, and when you came back it came out when you touched your pc. Next time simply touch a wall when you come back from outside, especially during the winter. It used to be a common practice amongst a few of us tech support guys that drove around and fix peoples pc's, but most forgot about it.



Incorrect. This is a grounding problem.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2018)

Yep, both correct above.


----------



## Vario (Dec 15, 2018)

Often its a motherboard tray issue, check to make sure the motherboard is correctly mounted to the standoffs, or isn't mounted directly to the tray or doesn't have anything wedged between board and tray.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 16, 2018)

Vario said:


> Often its a motherboard tray issue, check to make sure the motherboard is correctly mounted to the standoffs, or isn't mounted directly to the tray or doesn't have anything wedged between board and tray.




i agree with this too. Ive encountered it, not in a personal rig, but a repair job i did. Standoffs incorrectly installed, or not installed at all. Also, I/O shield making contact with the case/plugs iirc.


----------



## Vario (Dec 16, 2018)

It is not something to be taken lightly, its best to remove the board and check it.

Make sure the board is mounted to the standoffs not directly to the case:

These things are standoffs:





Please let us know the model of the case, model of the board, in fact please just list your full part list for us.



Alaebike said:


> nope its not a ESD even if i touch a wall and touch the metal part of the case i got shocked
> 
> 
> its not a ESD
> ...


Only if it is touching the motherboard where there isn't a standoff screw point.  If they are just sitting there not touching the motherboard at all don't worry about them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Vario said:


> It is not something to be taken lightly, its best to remove the board and check it.
> 
> Make sure the board is mounted to the standoffs not directly to the case:
> 
> ...



Only thing they could become is rf antennas lol


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 16, 2018)

If you are in a dry climate this is a common everyday ocurrence.  The friction between two materials is one of the most common  ways to create static electricity.   One of the more common experiences is walking around inside and then touching a metal handrail.   A ground connection should exist from your PC ccomponents to your PC case from the stanoffs, the case chould also be grounded to the case where you have attached the screws holding the PSI in place.  And there should be a ground  from your PC to the power cord to the outlet to an earth ground.

When you pick up a static charge, again more common in dry weather,   it will seek to discharge thet electric potential to ground.   The case serves as a protective "device" here ...the charge will rin from you to case to PSU to cord to outlet to building wiring to ground.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 16, 2018)

the easiest way to avoid that just using both hands when you holding it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Very poor advice from you 


micropage7 said:


> the easiest way to avoid that just using both hands when you holding it


Are you trying to get him to flat line himself!?


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 16, 2018)

Try touching it with different parts of your body?


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 16, 2018)

Definitely not with the left hand...shortest distance to the heart...high chance of venticular fibrillation..

Easiest and most secure way is to install a local earth rod near your house and get an electrician to wire it for you..

I heard somewhere that you can connect the ground to the neutral wire..may be the experts here can give an opinion...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> Definitely not with the left hand...shortest distance to the heart...high chance of venticular fibrillation..
> 
> Easiest and most secure way is to install a local earth rod near your house and get an electrician to wire it for you..
> 
> I heard somewhere that you can connect the ground to the neutral wire..may be the experts here can give an opinion...



Neutral is a empty return path to power station, a short will take the shortest path of resistance that is why a local ground is imperitive for safety.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 16, 2018)

Maybe use a residual current circuit breaker...so the pc can trip it and switchover to a UPS?...atleast the OP won't get shocked?..


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 16, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Thats the culprit.
> When I got my glass desk I started getting static shock like crazy.
> 
> You can run a humidifier
> ...



If more people like this were on the titanic, it would still be floating.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 16, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Very poor advice from you
> 
> Are you trying to get him to flat line himself!?


its from bad ground so when he touch the case it gives him little shock and trembling his finger
it's annoying


----------



## Dia01 (Dec 16, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> Hello
> so last mounth i just builed my first PC
> today i touched the case and got shocked
> can this damage my pc?
> how can i fix it ?



If you have received a shock from a fault with the mains supply i.e. 240VAC or 110VAC depending on the country you live in then I would say you have more issues which needs to be seriously looked at by an electrician.  There maybe a serious issue with your PSU with an active supply touching the case and the earthing system as well, probably both as either your Circuit Breaker or Fuse protection should have tripped or hopefully the RCD (should you have one installed) trips as they are specifically made to trip when an earth fault is present

As you haven't mentioned resetting either a circuit breaker or an RCD, indicates that the issue may lie elsewhere.  It could be very well that the secondary side voltages of the PSU i.e. +12VDC, +3.3VDC, +5VDC may have a fault.  You have also mentioned you don't think it is static so I'm not assuming this isn't the case either.  Basically, if it is a mains side fault i.e. 240VAC, 110VAC etc. you will definitely know it when you make contact as it will hurt, not just give you a little tingle if you know what I mean, let alone the real possibility of killing you.

Turn off the PC, unplug it and remove all the PSU connectors i.e. ATX, CPU, PCIe, SATA etc.  Make sure all are disconnected.  Plug in and turn back on, do you still get a slight shock?  If not plug the connectors in one by one, fault could be on any one of the DC outputs.  There maybe an issue with the grounding of your motherboard to case etc. as well which you need to check.

If you do get a shock when all the secondary side PSU connectors are disconnected then it is highly suspect it is a mains supply fault.  Stop, unplug and don't proceed.  Seek professional advice.


----------



## Bikola (Dec 16, 2018)

Vario said:


> It is not something to be taken lightly, its best to remove the board and check it.
> 
> Make sure the board is mounted to the standoffs not directly to the case:
> 
> ...


im using those standoff
the case is spirit of gamer rogue II
http://www.spiritofgamer.com/rogue-two-series/



Dia01 said:


> you will definitely know it when you make contact as it will hurt


yea thats what is happining when i touch the metal parts of the case i/o shield and the psu screws , and even the tempred glass screws
and when im wearing my shoes it doesnt shock


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> im using those standoff
> the case is spirit of gamer rogue II
> http://www.spiritofgamer.com/rogue-two-series/
> 
> ...



Ok well do what I told you from my first post lets not turn this into a tail chasing episode.


----------



## Bikola (Dec 16, 2018)

So ive done some tests
the pc in my room and the electrical outlet in my room = getting shocked
the pc in the kitchen xD and the outlet in the kitchen  = no shocks
the pc in my room and the electrical outlet in the kitchen = getting shocked
i put my pc on a moving table with the outlet in the kitchen and starting to moving the table from my room to the kitchen i was getting shocked until the moment im out of my room the shock stoped
what do you guys think??


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> So ive done some tests
> the pc in my room and the electrical outlet in my room = getting shocked
> the pc in the kitchen xD and the outlet in the kitchen  = no shocks
> the pc in my room and the electrical outlet in the kitchen = getting shocked
> ...



Take it a part as i told you before.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...me-when-i-touch-the-case.250643/#post-3960947


----------



## Dia01 (Dec 16, 2018)

Like eidairaman1 says.  There is a serious issue here, turn it off, unplug from outlet and inspect the entire PC wiring.



eidairaman1 said:


> Take it a part as i told you before.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...me-when-i-touch-the-case.250643/#post-3960947


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2018)

The OP can not be getting a shock from the output of the PSU, because the highest voltage output is 12 volts.  You can shock yourself with a 9 volt battery on the tongue, but you can grab the terminals on a car's 12 volt battery and nothing will happen. Therefore, the motherboard could be welded to the case and the user WILL NOT GET SHOCKED!  It's been a long time, but IIRC, the safety cutoff point is 33 volts, that is, you have to use safety protocols at 33 volts and above, but not below..  A lot of electronic control systems run at 24 volts for this reason. I think @Ferrum Master has the correct answer and theory, or he's very good at BS:


Ferrum Master said:


> It is a charge build up from the Y capacitator. IEE permits 3.5mA leak. If no ground is present it could charge to usual average *50-80VAC* and most people feel it. The glass table is a dielectric so it doesn't get anywhere and while touching it YOU are the best conductor.  He does not have a ground present at home, there is not much he can do as a civilian.


@Alaebike , you have not told us your system specs.  What PSU do you have?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 19, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> has the correct answer and theory, or he's very good at BS



My GF tells me that I am good at both.


----------



## Bikola (Dec 21, 2018)

Ferrum Master said:


> It is a charge build up from the Y capacitator. IEE permits 3.5mA leak. If no ground is present it could charge to usual average 50-80VAC and most people feel it. The glass table is a dielectric so it doesn't get anywhere and while touching it YOU are the best conductor.
> 
> He does not have a ground present at home, there is not much he can do as a civilian.


so its normal ? it wont harm the pc?



thebluebumblebee said:


> The OP can not be getting a shock from the output of the PSU, because the highest voltage output is 12 volts.  You can shock yourself with a 9 volt battery on the tongue, but you can grab the terminals on a car's 12 volt battery and nothing will happen. Therefore, the motherboard could be welded to the case and the user WILL NOT GET SHOCKED!  It's been a long time, but IIRC, the safety cutoff point is 33 volts, that is, you have to use safety protocols at 33 volts and above, but not below..  A lot of electronic control systems run at 24 volts for this reason. I think @Ferrum Master has the correct answer and theory, or he's very good at BS:
> 
> @Alaebike , you have not told us your system specs.  What PSU do you have?


cooler master 500w mwe
ryzen 5 2600
b450m-hdv asrock
16gb ram gskill
case spirit of gamer rogue 2

i was thinking to do what this guy did








except that im living on the 6th floor so im using this will this work?


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 21, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> so its normal ? it wont harm the pc?
> 
> 
> cooler master 500w mwe
> ...



This type of wiring used to be done to old washing machine with inbuilt heating elements in india...some people used to wrap the wire around a copper water pipe...
some used to wrap the wire around metal casings of tube wells...not sure how safe it is though...

the flower pot is not going to work...


----------



## Vario (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd use a thicker gauge wire and a round crimp terminal I think.  Also sand the paint off the area to bare metal around the screw point so you get metal to metal contact between the terminal and the case. @Ferrum Master  should be the guy qualified to weigh in on the safety of it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2018)

The simplest solution is to plug the computer into a Type F outlet instead of that Type C (that lacks grounding) you're presently using:
https://www.worldstandards.eu/electricity/plugs-and-sockets/f/

High power electronics should not be plugged into ungrounded outlets.



Alaebike said:


> i was thinking to do what this guy did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than nothing.  Just have to be very, very careful that you're not creating a circuit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Vario said:


> I'd use a thicker gauge wire and a round crimp terminal I think.  Also sand the paint off the area to bare metal around the screw point so you get metal to metal contact between the terminal and the case. @Ferrum Master  should be the guy qualified to weigh in on the safety of it.
> 
> View attachment 113100



Small guage wire there


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2018)

Don't really need any more than that for a basic ground.  It'll melt if it carries lightning but that's hardly the intent.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Don't really need any more than that for a basic ground.  It'll melt if it carries lightning but that's hardly the intent.



Id look at a 10 guage eyelet/wire plus a 8 foot copper rod grounded.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2018)

That's for a whole house ground or lightning rod.  OP lives on the 6th floor of an apartment building.  Nuff' said.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's for a whole house ground or lightning rod.  OP lives on the 6th floor of an apartment building.  Nuff' said.



Metal pipes, balcony rail.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 22, 2018)

Are your monitor and PC plugged into the same receptacle?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 22, 2018)

What I can't understand is why build an apartment block with no earthing that's just a stupid way to get everyone and their electronics toasted should the place be hit with a lightning strike


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> What I can't understand is why build an apartment block with no earthing that's just a stupid way to get everyone and their electronics toasted should the place be hit with a lightning strike



No building code standards in some countries

Till this guy does something, I am out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 22, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> So ive done some tests
> the pc in my room and the electrical outlet in my room = getting shocked
> the pc in the kitchen xD and the outlet in the kitchen  = no shocks
> the pc in my room and the electrical outlet in the kitchen = getting shocked
> ...


Is there a difference between the floor, or floor covering, in your room and the kitchen's?


----------



## Bikola (Dec 22, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is there a difference between the floor, or floor covering, in your room and the kitchen's?


nope its the same

i got a tester screwdriver and starting looking around and i even found that the metal part of my monitor (vga output) has electrity on it so im asuming this is a 100% grounding problem



Athlonite said:


> What I can't understand is why build an apartment block with no earthing that's just a stupid way to get everyone and their electronics toasted should the place be hit with a lightning strike


i live on an old apartement like 1990 fbm



Arctucas said:


> Are your monitor and PC plugged into the same receptacle?


yep


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 22, 2018)

HossHuge said:


> Try touching it with different parts of your body?



Just shake your weiner after peeing. I guess...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> nope its the same
> 
> i got a tester screwdriver and starting looking around and i even found that the metal part of my monitor (vga output) has electrity on it so im asuming this is a 100% grounding problem
> 
> ...



Like a told you before, take the frigging rig a part and test.


----------



## Bikola (Dec 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Like a told you before, take the frigging rig a part and test.


this is not about a screw under a motherboard bro


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Alaebike said:


> this is not about a screw under a motherboard bro



Ok with this you are on your own. I said my peace on this matter, you obviously are not listening.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 23, 2018)

Been thinking about this.

To recap; you only get shocked when the PC is plugged into certain receptacle(s). You only get shocked when barefoot. You get shocked in certain rooms, but not in others. The comment about getting shocked when touching the PC and a wall is curious, as the wall should not present a path to ground, nor should the floor. Unless, it is static discharge.

It sounds as if the receptacle may be incorrectly wired, with the ungrounded phase conductor (hot) going to the grounded phase conductor (neutral) terminal of the power supply.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 25, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> Just shake your weiner after peeing. I guess...




Finally someone gets my joke!!  Thanks.


----------

